

Ask HN: Digg vs Reddit vs HN - exdigger2

Just left digg, looking for a place to go. Thoughts? Please dont be biased thanks
======
jpluscplusm
You should /definitely/ head over to reddit. Don't waste your time here. I
mean, there are hardly _any_ lolcats on HN. You'll _love_ reddit - go for it!

Seriously. Go.

------
spooneybarger
Depends. What are your interests? Are you looking for tech/startup stories
with the occasional 'would be interesting to hackers' story? If yes, HN might
be a good place for you.

------
reddithn
My stat (TC = TechCrunch / TM = TechMeme)

~18 months ago 60% TC/TM, 30% Reddit, 10% Digg

~12 months ago 40% TC/TM, 30% Reddit, 30% Digg

~6 months ago 30% TC/TM, 40% Reddit, 10% Digg, 20% HN

now 20% TC/TM, 40% Reddit, 40% HN

Quality of posts has a lot to do with the change.

------
bobf
Reddit is a great Digg replacement -- higher quality, and more personal/human
interest stories. HN is like an even higher quality than reddit,
/r/hackers+startups (subreddit).

